# X-Focus 365 Achromat Doublet Lens



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

I've been hearing a lot of talk about this lens and wanted some feedback from 3D archers. I'm currently running the regular X Focus 365 lens in 5x and can make out the target decently well. Still lacking some definition and can't make out some of the rings on most (10 rings at that). I know you pay for what you get when it comes to a lens so I wanted to see if there was a noticeable difference in the two.

Anyone ever used them both? Your thoughts?

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Interested in this as well.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

I think it’s clarity is amazing compared to all I’ve tried. And WAY less glare when looking into oncoming light


----------



## arrowpuller (May 14, 2007)

This the same as the Swarovski lenses that are no longer available


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Have one on order!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tmyers300 said:


> I've been hearing a lot of talk about this lens and wanted some feedback from 3D archers. I'm currently running the regular X Focus 365 lens in 5x and can make out the target decently well. Still lacking some definition and can't make out some of the rings on most (10 rings at that). I know you pay for what you get when it comes to a lens so I wanted to see if there was a noticeable difference in the two.
> 
> Anyone ever used them both? Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


I run the regular GH and AD lens. The AD is definitely clearer and can see more detail. BUT I can see everything fine with the GH for 3D… that’s actually what I have I setup for. The AD I run for dots… and I can’t see as much detail as I can with my GH setup. 

BUT there is a reason for that. I don’t have them setup the same. My AD setup is a 4X in a Shrewd Mini Mag, I run a smaller peep aperture and no clarifier. My GH setup is a 5X in a 35mm Bowfinger with a larger peep aperture and a clarifier. My sight picture is larger and brighter and crisper. If I put a clarifier in and run a larger aperture with the AD… I can see way more detail then I currently can. I just don’t need that to shoot field so I don’t run it that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

I spoke to them today , i asked if the new doublet lens was that much of an upgrade from the GH for the casual 3d enthusiast? He said huge , game changer , most of their sales are for it. Sooooo 225.00 sent !


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

gsteve said:


> I spoke to them today , i asked if the new doublet lens was that much of an upgrade from the GH for the casual 3d enthusiast? He said huge , game changer , most of their sales are for it. Sooooo 225.00 sent !


I'm anxious to see the difference as well compared to my current lens. Crossing fingers it's here by the weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## xdr (Dec 22, 2019)

It would be interesting to get a side by side review with the Feather Vision IR Perfectium lens which is made from premium Zeiss glass and coatings. I have it in 4x which I really like, but always on the lookout for better. I am a bit of an optics snob.


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

If anyone interested, I have a X-Focus 365 AD in 5x 1.750" Axcel 41 I'll sell for $175. tyd


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

GAM said:


> If anyone interested, I have a X-Focus 365 AD in 5x 1.750" Axcel 41 I'll sell for $175. tyd


damn !!! i just ordered one


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

It, s great but I wear glasses and i don,t want to use a clarifier, I replaced it with a 4x a expensive mistake


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

bloodtrail1 said:


> I'm anxious to see the difference as well compared to my current lens. Crossing fingers it's here by the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


any news?


----------



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

I ended up getting one and have used both now. I can definitely say I dont notice the glare with the AD that I did with the GH. In darker conditions I seem to pull more clarity on the target than I did with the GH. Currently shooting a 5x with Hamskea A clarifier and cant quite see the rings like I thought I would, but can definitely see a lot more detail on the target itself. I haven't been able to shoot any McKenzie's with newer cores yet though. I really think some of the rings or at least the 10 ring/core line will be much more noticeable so should help. I'll post another update after the Shreveport ASA shoot next week.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

got mine... huge improvement over what i had


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

I'm liking mine as well.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Seeing rings is a dream for most people on targets over 20yds…. The amazing thing about the AD and even the GH is the amount of detail you see. I don’t worry about seeing actual rings. I can see detail in the target that gives me something to aim at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

i have what ever lens comes with the accuview xl3 , i use pins , with their lens i saw 3 pins not one , a blur and glare. Im seeing none of this with the 365 lens. Cant wait to get out doors


----------



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

Brown Hornet said:


> Seeing rings is a dream for most people on targets over 20yds…. The amazing thing about the AD and even the GH is the amount of detail you see. I don’t worry about seeing actual rings. I can see detail in the target that gives me something to aim at.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The detail you can see with the AD is absolutely amazing for sure.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tmyers300 said:


> The detail you can see with the AD is absolutely amazing for sure.


Even with my field setup… Mini Mag with an up pin and no clarifier. I can see detail without issue on foam out to 60yds… I didn’t hit it. But I had something to aim at on the wolf at 51.3 yds 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

tmyers300 said:


> I've been hearing a lot of talk about this lens and wanted some feedback from 3D archers. I'm currently running the regular X Focus 365 lens in 5x and can make out the target decently well. Still lacking some definition and can't make out some of the rings on most (10 rings at that). I know you pay for what you get when it comes to a lens so I wanted to see if there was a noticeable difference in the two.
> Nox Vidmate VLC
> Anyone ever used them both? Your thoughts?
> 
> Thanks ahead of time.


I’ve tried. And WAY less glare when looking into oncoming light


----------



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

murrayjestin7 said:


> I’ve tried. And WAY less glare when looking into oncoming light


I agree with this for sure. I’ve got about 3 weeks behind this lens now and don’t recall having a single glare whatsoever. Just got home from the ASA shoot in Louisiana. From 35 in, I could see a decent amount of rings. Otherwise, picking out core lines, arrow holes, darker/shiny spots on targets, all of that was no problem. Definitely impressed with this lens. Don’t hesitate to buy one. The price is a little steep but it’s well worth it!


----------



## gsteve (Sep 5, 2016)

I went outside today for the 1st time. On a field course , the clarity and crispness was outstanding. Running no lens in the peep.


----------



## WhiskeyPapa74 (10 mo ago)

GAM said:


> If anyone interested, I have a X-Focus 365 AD in 5x 1.750" Axcel 41 I'll sell for $175. tyd


Do you still have it for sale per chance? If so, is it drilled?


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

WhiskeyPapa74 said:


> Do you still have it for sale per chance? If so, is it drilled?


I still have this but it’s not drilled


----------

